# Legend Sillcocks....Anybody?



## ibeplumber

What's up with Legend Sillcocks? Anybody else having issues with them all of a sudden not shutting off? These are the T-550 1/4 they seem really nice with rubber handles. I have only ever installed one, but have had to replace several that have been installed in new build stuff 3 or 4 years ago. They seem real nice just not holding up.


----------



## plumbdrum

ibeplumber said:


> What's up with Legend Sillcocks? Anybody else having issues with them all of a sudden not shutting off? These are the T-550 1/4 they seem really nice with rubber handles. I have only ever installed one, but have had to replace several that have been installed in new build stuff 3 or 4 years ago. They seem real nice just not holding up.


Had major problems, replaced at least 20 stems when I was I business . Junk, Junk

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ibeplumber

We have replace several stems, some new stems last about a year or so..


----------



## ibeplumber

Not anymore, I will replace the Sillcock. I just saw a box that said new and improved.


----------



## Titletownplumbr

ibeplumber said:


> What's up with Legend Sillcocks? Anybody else having issues with them all of a sudden not shutting off? These are the T-550 1/4 they seem really nice with rubber handles. I have only ever installed one, but have had to replace several that have been installed in new build stuff 3 or 4 years ago. They seem real nice just not holding up.


Junk, I've probably had 8 - 10 bad ones in the last few years. I even called Legend to voice my concern and also explain to them that their $25 fee they will pay plumbers to fix their defects was an insult. The customer service rep then proceeded to tell me that we're overpaid, then it was on. We exchanged pleasantries and I finished by telling him that your company might want to consider changing it's name, Legend is improper for these faucets.

Never again, Woodford or Arrowhead for me. One more thing, the Legends are made in Taiwan.


----------



## rjbphd

ibeplumber said:


> What's up with Legend Sillcocks? Anybody else having issues with them all of a sudden not shutting off? These are the T-550 1/4 they seem really nice with rubber handles. I have only ever installed one, but have had to replace several that have been installed in new build stuff 3 or 4 years ago. They seem real nice just not holding up.


Should install WOODFORD and be a hero..


----------



## Letterrip

Or if you REALLY want to bea hero in RJ's eyes, rip it out and install a Moentrol!!


----------



## plbgbiz

...


----------



## rjbphd

plbgbiz said:


> ...


 I sh!t you not, I use moentrol ( frostproof) for outdoor mixing sillcock..


----------



## ibeplumber

plbgbiz said:


> ...


not made anymore... I have one in my house though.


----------



## plumbingpiper

Do yourself a favor and DO NOT USE Legend 1/4 turn T-550 valves. There is a design defect and the company will not admit there is a problem with them, they will say that you are at fault installing! Interesting enough that the company is switching to a different valve.

They state in their printed instructions that it must be installed in a "heated" space. How many crawl spaces that you work in are "Heated"? . None of the plumbing in the crawl space will freeze , It will get just cold enough to freeze the T-550 and the o ring will become dislodged and it will leak!

I have installed over 40 of these in the past 2 years and over half have had to be replaced, replacing the stems will only work till it gets cold again.


----------



## rjbphd

plumbingpiper said:


> Do yourself a favor and DO NOT USE Legend 1/4 turn T-550 valves. There is a design defect and the company will not admit there is a problem with them, they will say that you are at fault installing! Interesting enough that the company is switching to a different valve.
> 
> They state in their printed instructions that it must be installed in a "heated" space. How many crawl spaces that you work in are "Heated"? . None of the plumbing in the crawl space will freeze , It will get just cold enough to freeze the T-550 and the o ring will become dislodged and it will leak!
> 
> I have installed over 40 of these in the past 2 years and over half have had to be replaced, replacing the stems will only work till it gets cold again.


Who are you to say this without posting proper introduction??


----------



## plumbingpiper

Proper introduction? I was replying to post about the Legend sillcocks


----------



## rjbphd

plumbingpiper said:


> Proper introduction? I was replying to post about the Legend sillcocks


Do yourself a favor.. read the front page of this site..indroduction, etc


----------



## plumbingpiper

Done, thanks


----------



## Plumber1970

I actually prefer Arrowhead brand of frost-proof hose bibs.


----------



## ibeplumber

What's everyone's favorite? Woodford, Prier? I just wish someone could figure out a good washerless updated sillcock.


----------



## BC73RS

I have no favorites in particular, problem is that every one I fix is installed improperly.


----------



## arie stratus

plumbdrum said:


> Had major problems, replaced at least 20 stems when I was I business . Junk, Junk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Have you noticed that everything is turning into junk. Even Sloan flushometers are junk. The brass in the angle stop screw just peels apart now a days. Just an example.


----------



## Will

Woodford or Arrowhead are best


----------



## plumbingpiper

I agree, Arrowhead seems to be the better choice


----------



## rjbphd

Mike454 said:


> If anyone wants more jobs in the midwest (Illinois and surrounding states) inbox me. Several companies went out out of business now we have access to their customers. WE NEED HELP SERVICING!!! visit our page www.ifloodservices.com


Who let this pimp in here??


----------



## plumbdrum

rjbphd said:


> Who let this pimp in here??



Pimping ain't easy

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ibeplumber

Just rebuilt a 8" Legend with a new stem. The new stem was different than the old one. I'm hopeful it lasts. The homeowner didn't want to cut the wall open behind a built in In a 4 year old house.


----------



## Copper face

I thought the legend 1/4 turn seemed great when I first started using them .. Then had the same problems leaking replaced the new stems they are different I don't know if they held up since I am out on my own started using arrowhead


----------



## KoleckeINC

All my seniors love the mueller 1/4 turn ceramic. Prier finally changed to a solid stem so I stock one. Can't tell you how many 2 piece spring pos prier sills I swapped out.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

i went to ferguson yesterday and they no longer stock t550 at this branch. they gave me 2 pro flo 12-b 6 months ago to try at my house and dont make those any more either. went to a different supplier and bought the 'new' legend t550lf and the box says proven and reliable patented ceramic disc cartridge. i will have to dis assemble one to see whats different.


----------



## ibeplumber

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i went to ferguson yesterday and they no longer stock t550 at this branch. they gave me 2 pro flo 12-b 6 months ago to try at my house and dont make those any more either. went to a different supplier and bought the 'new' legend t550lf and the box says proven and reliable patented ceramic disc cartridge. i will have to dis assemble one to see whats different.


if you do post a picture please. I took one of the (old stem next to the old new) I'll see if I still have it. Wonder what they changed? You would think it wouldn't be that hard to make a decent 1/4 turn sillcock.


----------



## ibeplumber

We ordered a new stem for one because it is buried in a wall. So when I pulled it apart this was the difference, we had to reorder. Not sure but someone told me that the Pex stem is different than the cu.


----------



## Redwood

ibeplumber said:


> not made anymore... I have one in my house though.


Yea...
It's too bad they aren't...
I was installing the hell out of them for folks that wanted a outside shower at their beach house to rinse the sand and salt off...

Yea...
Fully legal with pressure balancing and a drain is not something that they would pay for...

But I give them a H/C Sillcock and they put a showerhead on a washing machine hose themselves got me off the hook....

I just installed a fully legal sillcock and they did what they wanted with it...:laughing:


----------



## preacherman

No the pex and cu stems aren't different, that is their generation 1 and generation 2 design. I really wanted these to work, the rubber handle, the 1/4 turn, the machined chrome body, but I have had to go back and replace several years worth. Legend seriously dropped the ball on these. I have talked with a couple muckety mucks there but they don't care. There were two issues I saw when dismantling defective ones. 1.) is there is a a back check owing that dislodges when frozen, usually seizes the whole thing up, 2.) the ceramic discs crack if water between them freezes. 
Trying to salvage the line legend has two generations, and within those there seem to be alterations. An ever changing product is usually a mark of failures in that product. There is with a doubt something to be said for progress a developement but there was more than developement at motion.


----------



## FEDguy

I install Woodford. Parts are readily available. I do wish that the mounting face was larger so that I could sleeve the foundation wall without seeing the sleeve.


----------



## preacherman

My only complaint with woodfords is their floating plastic mounting plate. It doesn't allow for a solid mounting point. I nearly always back my rear connection point, however there are circumstances, especially in service situations that I can't, and they just flop around there. It just feels cheap to me.


----------



## rjbphd

preacherman said:


> My only complaint with woodfords is their floating plastic mounting plate. It doesn't allow for a solid mounting point. I nearly always back my rear connection point, however there are circumstances, especially in service situations that I can't, and they just flop around there. It just feels cheap to me.


Won't have a problem if u use hydrolicka (sp) cement..


----------



## preacherman

And when they leave a hose on it?...


----------



## quarterball

ibeplumber said:


> What's everyone's favorite? Woodford, Prier? I just wish someone could figure out a good washerless updated sillcock.


Quarter Ball now offers a ball valve ¼-turn frostproof sillcock. No ceramic discs, no compression washers, no o-rings. Solid brass, true ball valve control.


----------



## Plumber

quarterball said:


> Quarter Ball now offers a ball valve ¼-turn frostproof sillcock. No ceramic discs, no compression washers, no o-rings. Solid brass, true ball valve control.



Legend is pretty well dead here. No supply houses carry it.


----------

